# Setting your sound, what's your way ?



## grogarage (Jun 9, 2009)

I'v been playing for close to 20 yrs and was wondering: is there a ''general way'' of setting your sound? 

By that i mean: when you EQ your amp, where do you stand, on the side, in front 10ft, 20 ft away...

When i hear someone tell that his stage sound is improved, do the guy play and sit in the audience at the same time? 

I'm comfortable with the way my gear sound but there's always room for improvements and for new knowledge.

let's share!!!!!


----------



## MTech (Jun 9, 2009)

Turn all knobs to 0 set master vol to where I want it then channel vol to where I want it (master always higher so the tubes heat up and you get that warmth/thickness). Then dial in the treble/mid/bass in that order and give just enough gain to pull squeals. Kneel down and back a bit to listen and make sure it's full but tight. Remember the PA should be putting the sound to the crowd so you need your cab to sound how you want up close where the mic is picking up the sound. 
Lower stage volume is key and in big enough stages I like to sidewash.


----------



## Tukaar (Jun 21, 2009)

I usually stand off to the side of my cab and have either my friend Jake or my drummer stand about 10 feet away, approximately where the audience would be and give me a basic idea of what I should do with my frequencies, and then I fine tune it by kneeling in front of the cab myself.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 22, 2009)

I stand where I'm gonna be playing/singing, then I set the bass, middle and treble on the amp to 5 all the way across. Plug in the GT-6 and find my patches. Normally I'm satisfied with the sound straight away, but if not, I get my synth player to stand and the back and he tells me and the other guitarist how it sounds.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jun 22, 2009)

I dial it in to sound the best I can get it with my head in front of the speakers since that is where the tone sounds the worst imo.


----------



## Seebu (Jul 1, 2009)

MTech said:


> Than...than mid...than bass...Than I...


It's spelled "then", not "than".


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 9, 2009)

I put in good quality earplugs and sit down in front of it and play. Normally I start with all knobs at 5 if I'm trying out something new, and tweak from there.


----------



## Joeywilson (Jul 22, 2009)

me make sound good.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 22, 2009)

i just kinda stand where i stand when i play, and adjust the sound until it sounds good. first, i try to get a good idea of how the knobs alter the tone, then i start shaping it into what i want. i always adjust the tone to suit different needs, like when i play live i always roll off treble and bass a bit, so that it sounds more balanced through a mic placed right in front of the speaker. when i play with a band, i adjust the sound so that it sounds good right then and there, meaning it would probably sound like crap if you placed your ears in front of the cab, but when standing up, a bit from the cab, it sounds great. it's all about what's needed for the situation.


----------



## Lethe (Jul 23, 2009)

I swap guitars with our other guitarist, one plays at the spot the guitar should be played later, the other one listens in the space where - hopefully - there will be a crowd later on.

If the guitar can be heard where it'll be played and sounds good where it'll be heard, we're happy.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jul 23, 2009)

Set everything flat and then adjust to get a good "stage mix" so that everyone in the band can hear everyone else on stage. The soundman will take care of FOH sound, you don"t need to worry about it. If you arent running through the house and just going with stage sound, get your other guitarist to stand next to your amp and run out to the FOH to hear the tone and adjust accordingly. 

Also, if you run everything from the stage without PA support and your singer is competant enough, you can send him out and he will tell everyone how to adjust so it sounds good. 

FOH tone>Stage tone
Bands overall tone>The tone you want alone


----------

